
Email First Startups - a4agarwal
http://isachin.com/email-first-startups
======
baudehlo
A bit of shameless self promotion: Haraka is a great mail server for coding up
systems for processing incoming email, including parsing out attachments. We
use it at Hubdoc for streaming attachments directly from email to S3.

<http://haraka.github.com/>

~~~
jonpaul
Funny, I was just looking at Haraka earlier today to build an email-first
startup. Being an active Node.js dev, Haraka looks very attractive!

------
bredren
Solving problems around email has a wide audience.

After our startup launched a private and secure messaging service, we weren't
able to drive easy and repeatable traction.

We broadened the appeal to include email privacy which not only got press but
created a ton of sticky users. Eventually, we turned it into our first point
of revenue.

Email allowed us to reach a wider audience while still preserving our focus on
privacy. While we weren't technically "email first" it was a big second that
ultimately served our primary focus.

~~~
amirmc
I'd like to know more about your startup but there's no info/link in your
profile. I'm interested in privacy-related stuff.

~~~
bredren
Thanks for your interest. I'll add a link.

The startup is called Gliph. Gliph is a digital identity platform. Our goal is
to allow people to communicate and transact with privacy and security.

<https://gli.ph>

<https://gli.ph/s/privacy.html>

Today, you can use Gliph to send text and picture messages with other Gliph
users. It has a few benefits over other messaging tools:

\- The messaging system is hosted, so you can access your account from either
the iPhone, Android or Mobile web.

\- Either party can delete messages from both sides of the conversation, delay
messages, and set expiration on messages.

\- The system allows you to be anonymous, we don't require entry of any
personal data such as a phone number used by other messaging clients.

Gliph's Email privacy tool is called Cloaked Email. We debuted it in August of
this past year. You can use a Cloaked Email address as substitute for your
real one while signing up for websites. Cloaked Email:

\- Helps protect you from data breaches.

\- Allows you to communicate with sellers on sites like Craigslist using your
normal email client, without revealing your actual address.

\- Has Chrome and Firefox plugins to easily integrate email privacy into your
web experience.

Some other points about Gliph and privacy:

\- We don't log IPs except for rate throttling.

\- We encrypt all personal data entered and set sharing to private by default.
When you share data with another user, it is encrypted using public keys of
both users.

\- You can turn on a feature called Lockdown Privacy Protection, which removes
password reset and makes your account data inaccessible by anyone without the
password.

\- We have a generous privacy policy that puts ownership of user data in user
hands.

We launched in March of last year, and have an iPhone, Android and mobile web
clients.

I'd be pleased to connect with you on Gliph. You can find me at Dice, Heart,
Lightning.

Here are some more links:

iPhone app: <https://gli.ph/iphone>

Android App: <https://gli.ph/android>

mobile web: <https://gli.ph/m>

Company Blog: <http://blog.gli.ph>

------
ChrisNorstrom
So would this be considered an email first project? I had an idea for website
called "Global Voices" (domain will be glblvcs.com) Users from all over the
world will enter their email and subscribe to a micro-newsletter that comes
out every Friday night. By entering their email they're also automatically
entered into a "lottery". Every week 3 lucky people are chosen and each get to
ask all the users 1 question which will appear in that week's newsletter. The
3 questions in each newsletter will link to a message board where people from
all over the world with diverse backgrounds and cultures can answer the
questions if they want.

I think email in this case would encourage participation. If you're not
subscribed and getting the emails you don't get a chance to ask a question. By
being subscribed you have a greater chance at returning to the message board
and writing an answer. Thus fueling the community.

Sound good?

~~~
_pius
_I had an idea for website called "Global Voices" (domain will be glblvcs.com)
Users from all over the world will enter their email and subscribe to a micro-
newsletter that comes out every Friday night. By entering their email they're
also automatically entered into a "lottery"._

There's already a popular project very similar to this called The Listserve.

<http://thelistserve.com>

------
helipad
Account creation by email was the reason I started a Posterous blog, then they
moved away from that focus.

~~~
bambax
I just launched a (very minimal) clone of Posterous that tries to do
everything by email ("no login necessary... or possible!"):
<http://urgeous.com/>

Would love to hear what you think!

------
AJ007
I'll add another one:

Email users stick around.

I've seen a lot of web companies fail because their retention sucked. Even
users that absolutely love your products forget about you because they are
being bombarded with noise from everyone else.

------
sherm8n
I'm on my 3rd startup. The first 2 involved building product first and then
finding users. This time around I started blogging and accidentally built up
thousands of email subscribers.

Validation happens so freaking fast over email. As long as you can solve the
user's problem over email who cares if there is a product. Wrote about my
experience here - [http://blog.goodsense.io/2013/03/27/making-guesses-for-
your-...](http://blog.goodsense.io/2013/03/27/making-guesses-for-your-startup-
is-better-than-careful-logical-deductions)

------
mrkmcknz
I'm the founder of a stealth startup that focused on email first as a key part
of our product.

Swombat was one of my early adopters
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5280289>). Hopefully I'll be launching
as a Show HN sometime next month.

Email first allowed me to quickly validate the business and generate revenue
without having to worry about anything other than the core value proposition.

------
peachananr
This is an interesting approach. It's also a great way to build audience way
before your real product launch.

I wish I know this before launching my latest startup,
<http://www.bucketlistly.com>.

I always thought that you need a product first in order to build audience.
Boy, how I was wrong and wasted countless days just to learn that you can
build audience even without a product. :/

Thanks for sharing it here.

------
dreeves
Beeminder started this way too (it was Kibotzer -- the kibitzing bot
[<http://blog.beeminder.com/beenamer>] -- back then). Bot emails you asking
for your number (eg, your weight) and sends you back a graph of your progress.

------
joshu
I am trying this with the reboot of my project <http://cluedb.com/> \- it's a
daily tip project. It efficiently reuses old content so it isn't strictly a
mailing list.

------
MicahWedemeyer
_Email has identity built in. Email is identity._

I'm no security expert, but my understanding is that email is pretty flawed
when it comes to establishing the true identity of the sender. I guess you
could use something like DKIM or SPF, but plenty of people don't have that set
up.

If you use obfuscated inbound email addresses then it's not really a problem.
But, if you're identifying people by their FROM address on a very public
inbound address, be aware that it's trivially easy to spoof that.

------
nawitus
>His awesome points:

Can we stop putting 'awesome' everywhere?

~~~
keesj
Got any awesome alternatives?

~~~
nawitus
Nope, only reasonable ones.

------
shadowrunner
Indoctrinator: <http://indoctrinator.com> is my first email startup. It's a
weekly program that reveals the secrets to becoming obsessed over anything you
want.

Anyone whose been obsessed before knows how it can accelerate learning and
mastery of skills.

I thought email would be the ideal platform for Indoctrinator because I can
roll it out in phases and give more personalized service.

EDIT: I invite anyone who reads this and is interested in the program to sign
up for more info and early notification of launch.

~~~
krichman
Sounds too good to be true, but I signed up due to curiosity.

------
medecau
Is this resuming <http://ryanhoover.me/post/43986871442/email-first-startups>
?

It's getting noisy in here.

Edit: Here's the discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5279590>

